# Wie bekomme ich ein IMAP Postfach (Postfix) von einem auf den anderen Server



## M. Zink (24. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auf dem alten Server Debian Edge (nach dem HowTo von hier installiert) mit ISPC2 am laufen und jetzt einen neuen mit Debian Lenny (auch nach dem HowTo von hier installiert) mit ISPC3 und einer meiner User nutzt seit Anbeginn der Zeit nur IMAP und hat auch Emails ohne Ende in verschiedenen Ordnern und gesendete Objekte und weiß der Teufel. Wie kann ich sein Postfach nun auf den neuen Server übertragen so, dass alle gesendeten und empfangenen Mails erhalten bleiben? Würde es gehen den neuen Server in Outlook neben dem alten einzurichten und dann einfach die Inhalte in die Ordner zu kopieren? Oder seh ich da grade was falsch?


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2010)

Du kannste ienfach den kompletten Ordnerbaum des imap Postfaches auf den neuen Server kopieren (z.B. mit tar oder scp).


----------



## M. Zink (28. Juni 2010)

Einfach kopieren geht? Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen das geht nur mit irgend einen total teuren Tool von irgend ner Firma?

Das heißt auf dem neuen Server lege ich die Mailadressen genau so an wie sie waren, gehe dann auf dem alten Server in den Ordner des Users und übertrage alle Dateien auf den neuen Server ebenfalls in den entsprechenden Ordner und dann is alles schön? Kann das so einfach sein? Wie kann ich das testen ohne Gefahr zu laufen nachher doch nicht weiter zu kommen denn wenn die Domain umgeroutet ist kommt man ja nur noch ans neue Postfach dran weil mail.domain.de dann ja nur noch auf dem neuen Server landet.


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2010)

Du kannst das Maildir einfach kopieren. Nach dem Kopieren musst Du natürlich den Linux User (dem die Dateien gehören) anpassen, das ist im Falle von ISPConfig 3 der User und die Gruppe vmail. Also ein:

chown -R vmail:vmail /pfad/zum/maildir



> Das heißt auf dem neuen Server lege ich die Mailadressen genau so an wie  sie waren, gehe dann auf dem alten Server in den Ordner des Users und  übertrage alle Dateien auf den neuen Server ebenfalls in den  entsprechenden Ordner und dann is alles schön?


Ja.



> Wie kann ich das testen ohne Gefahr zu laufen nachher doch nicht weiter  zu kommen denn wenn die Domain umgeroutet ist kommt man ja nur noch ans  neue Postfach dran weil mail.domain.de dann ja nur noch auf dem neuen  Server landet.


das geht auch recht einfach:

1) Domain anlegen
2) Email account anlegen.
3) maildir kopieren.
4) In einen webmail client auf dem neuen Server einloggen, z.B. squirrelmail. Wenn Du dort alle Ordner und Mails siehts, hat es geklappt.


----------



## M. Zink (28. Juni 2010)

Prima, der Tip hat perfekt funktioniert. Hab jetzt allerdings noch ne halbe Stunde gesucht bis ich geblickt hab, dass die gesendeten Elemente lokal auf dem entsprechenden Rechner sind. Was ich auch doof finde wenn man von mehreren Rechnern aus arbeitet. Aber es geht zumindest mit dem Übertragen.


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2010)

> Hab jetzt allerdings noch ne halbe Stunde gesucht bis ich geblickt hab,  dass die gesendeten Elemente lokal auf dem entsprechenden Rechner sind.


Das ist eine Frage der korrekten Einstellung Deines Imap Clients. Mit ISPConfig oder sem Server hat das nichts zu tun. Du musst in den Konteneinstellungen Deines Clients einstellen, das gesendete nachrichten im Sent Ordner auf dem Imap Server und nicht lokal gespeichert werden.


----------

